# Klein tool backpack



## astrodoggie3000

Anyone bought the New Klein tool backpack yet? I'm very close to buying it for the amount of walking around i do, and it seems pretty well built.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

I've seen it and have been drooling over it since. I just can't justify it now but maybe one day I'll bite the bullet. Having your hands free to carry more and distributing the weight on your back seems like a no brainer. My tool bag is friggin heavy sometimes! If you decide to get it, give us a review!


----------



## astrodoggie3000

If i can get it for around 65.00 i might have it next weekend, and i'll do a detailed review with some pics. I always thought that a backpack would be the ultimate way to carry tools hands free.


----------



## BrianA

I have not seen the Klein but I do have a CLC that I keep a spare set of tools in.
http://clccustomleathercraft.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1134&id=


----------



## zwodubber

I have been using mine a few weeks and really like it.

Ill give a better review when I'm not using the phone app


----------



## zwodubber

Front holds 2 m12's nicely


----------



## mikeh32

The klein reps have shown me it a few times, and I want one bad!!!!

you should see them fully loaded up, its amazing


----------



## Going_Commando

Do they have an internal frame or are they flimsy and floppy?


----------



## astrodoggie3000

I'm pretty sure they don't have a frame. The fabric is pretty heavy duty though.


----------



## mikeh32

they are strong material, and have a hard rubberized bottom. 

I will ask the rep next time i see him to take some pics. Actual pics


----------



## zwodubber

OK, I took some actual pics that might help.

First of all the bag is very well built. Strong material and a super tough rubber base.


Closed and ready to put on












I can fit an M18 impact, meter and an m12 in the front outside pocket.












Top outside pocket stores various bits, nut drivers and small ratcheting wrenches.












You can see the material is very strong and the bag stands easily on its own












The back has good padding making it comfortable if you need to carry it any distance












The bag stays upright when unzipped 90%













Once you get the zippers to the very bottom it will stay open













Inside shot with pockets


----------



## zwodubber

Rubber bottom












Any other questions you have feel free to ask :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando

That looks pretty slick! Also seems like my Klein too pouch would fit inside that for easy stowing. Thanks for the pics, guy!


----------



## DMILL

Looks sweet, my tool bag is pretty heavy. Lugging that, plus my belt, plus my drill bag to and from the job gets tiring... Granted i havent worked for a few months... If/WHEN i get back into it i might buy one... Looks awesome!

What do they cost?


----------



## zwodubber

It really is great when arriving at/leaving jobs. TYhrow it on and you have 2 hands free for other items (bandsaw, benders, etc...). It always saves at least a trip or 2


----------



## zwodubber

DMILL said:


> Looks sweet, my tool bag is pretty heavy. Lugging that, plus my belt, plus my drill bag to and from the job gets tiring... Granted i havent worked for a few months... If/WHEN i get back into it i might buy one... Looks awesome!
> 
> What do they cost?


I think I got it for $65 at my SH


----------



## electric75

Can the screwdriver pockets accommodate long shaft screw drivers like 7" Klein screwdrivers?


----------



## TGGT

Do you use both impacts at the same time?


----------



## zwodubber

TGGT said:


> Do you use both impacts at the same time?


Yes, when I'm doing pipe runs with different size emt side by side. One has a bit for couplings and one has a bit for straps, much nicer than switching bits constantly.


----------



## Marcus

I never really considered a backpack, seems like a good idea. I like the CLC one that was linked earlier.


----------



## cable_guy

For those of you considering getting a tool backpack but aren't sure if you want to invest in a Klein version(CLC, etc..) in case you don't like it, lowes sells a tool backpack for 50 bucks that is quite nice. I use it( I will try and get pictures up sometime this weekend) and I like it a lot. It carries all my tools with room to spare, some day Ill break down and get the Klein backpack.

Edit: here's the link-http://m.lowes.com/pd_351941-1492-1L-22419_0__?productId=3464262


----------



## Youaliar

*Is this a good price?*

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203426594&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=203426594&ci_kw=%7bkeyword%7d&kwd=%7bkeyword%7d&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-203426594&ci_gpa=pla#.UM0rL2-zjsY


----------



## zwodubber

Youaliar said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=203426594&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=203426594&ci_kw=%7bkeyword%7d&kwd=%7bkeyword%7d&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-203426594&ci_gpa=pla#.UM0rL2-zjsY


That's about right, I forget what mine was. Try your SH, that's where I got mine and they gave me a price break for the company.


----------



## Marauder

yeah i went to my electrical supply store and they lowered the price $58


----------



## Rat Scabies

I'm thinking of picking one of these up, but I can't seem to find it in Canada. Any Canadians have any luck getting it through a SH?


----------



## electricmanscott

Love the price threads. Everyone wants the lowest price unless it's directed at them. :laughing:

I have one of the bigger Klein bags. Really nice bag and good quality. Considered the backpack but wanted more space. Might get one for service call set of tools.


----------



## Amish Electrician

I believe the Klein has an outer 'open' pocket / flap that's just right for carrying a fish tape. The OP has his amp clamp in it.


----------



## zwodubber

Amish Electrician said:


> I believe the Klein has an outer 'open' pocket / flap that's just right for carrying a fish tape. The OP has his amp clamp in it.


You're correct, I find myself throwing all kinds of stuff through the loop fishtape included :thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

I just ordered one for myself. I have a small little tech bag that's been decimated over the last few months. I'm thinking of getting a Veto for our off season and I'll give the backpack a run for it's money during operation. It looks like it'll come in handy, especially fighting through the crowds.


----------



## pugz134

I have a brand new one in my garage with the tags on it. I'll sell it for $50 plus the cost to ship it. 

[email protected]


----------



## thegoldenboy

pugz134 said:


> I have a brand new one in my garage with the tags on it. I'll sell it for $50 plus the cost to ship it.
> 
> [email protected]


Start a thread in the Swap section if you haven't already, you shouldn't have any problem unloading it.


----------



## mikeh32

DAMN! You literally live under 5 miles from me


----------



## TunToy07

cable_guy said:


> For those of you considering getting a tool backpack but aren't sure if you want to invest in a Klein version(CLC, etc..) in case you don't like it, lowes sells a tool backpack for 50 bucks that is quite nice. I use it( I will try and get pictures up sometime this weekend) and I like it a lot. It carries all my tools with room to spare, some day Ill break down and get the Klein backpack.
> 
> Edit: here's the link-http://m.lowes.com/pd_351941-1492-1L-22419_0__?productId=3464262


Interested to see this loaded up. I looked at it at Lowe's just the other day.


----------



## cable_guy

TunToy07 said:


> Interested to see this loaded up. I looked at it at Lowe's just the other day.


Whoops, guess I forgot to snap those pictures. Ill get on that soon.


----------



## cable_guy

TunToy07 said:


> Interested to see this loaded up. I looked at it at Lowe's just the other day.


Here's the photos of my lowes tool backpack all loaded up, as well as everything laid out that fits inside it. I'm not gonna waste everyone's time with naming each and every tool in the pictures as I'm sure most everyone on here knows what most(if not all) of the tools are. If there are any tools not known of course feel free to ask what they are. 

As for the tool bag it has been holding up very well over the last few months of use(I bought it around thanksgiving time last year). As you can see from the pictures I have a lot of tools in it and there is still room to spare. It has a very comfortable back padding system as well as a substantial waist belt that would make wearing it over extremely long distances more comfortable. Fully loaded with the tools I have it weighs 33 pounds, yet is very manageable to carry thanks to the thick back support padding. As you can see from the pics it has a heavy duty rubber bottom just like the Klein tool version. 

My only complaint would be that there is just the one grab handle near the shoulder straps as opposed to the double grab handle system used on the Klein tool backpack. Other than that though it has been a great bag and the only bag I would take instead would be the new veto backpack that is coming out soon.


----------



## thoenew

I'd probably wait for the Veto Tech-Pac 1 if I was in the market for a back pack.

I don't know how many of you are on facebook, so here are the pics they released of their new bag.


----------



## cable_guy

thoenew said:


> I'd probably wait for the Veto Tech-Pac 1 if I was in the market for a back pack.
> 
> I don't know how many of you are on facebook, so here are the pics they released of their new bag.


I'm pretty stoked for that actually. Looks awesome and I wish they had come out with it before I got mine from lowes.


----------



## Bkopsick98

I've only been using mine for a week but so far so good.. Here's a pic of how I have mine loaded up.. In the front pouch I keep my m12 drill and hacksaw.. Sorry for the blurry pic, ill try to get better ones..


----------



## local134gt

cable_guy said:


> lowes sells a tool backpack for 50 bucks that is quite nice.


Hopefully the material is stronger than the AWP "electricians pouch". That thing barely lasted a month until it had holes so big it wouldn't hold my linesmans.


----------



## cable_guy

local134gt said:


> Hopefully the material is stronger than the AWP "electricians pouch". That thing barely lasted a month until it had holes so big it wouldn't hold my linesmans.


Not sure how thick the material is on the pouch but the backpack is quite thick and durable. No holes whatsoever.


----------



## zwodubber

thoenew said:


> I'd probably wait for the Veto Tech-Pac 1 if I was in the market for a back pack.
> 
> I don't know how many of you are on facebook, so here are the pics they released of their new bag.
> 
> Any idea on price??


----------



## thoenew

They didn't say.


----------



## noble

The Klein backpack has heavily "borrowed ideas" from my backpack design.

They have also copied other styles from me.



I'm not sure about the molded bottom digging into my back...


----------



## local134gt

noble said:


> The Klein backpack has heavily "borrowed ideas" from my backpack design.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## noble

The CLC 1134 is my design.

It has been on the market a lot longer than the Klein.

I'll takes some pictures.


They also copied my 1539 design.

I've been ripped off so many times it is not funny.


----------



## Czap

zwodubber said:


> Yes, when I'm doing pipe runs with different size emt side by side. One has a bit for couplings and one has a bit for straps, much nicer than switching bits constantly.


pretty sick. nice setup btw:thumbsup:


----------

